# Geschwungene Pfeile



## Firehawk (27. Dezember 2001)

Das zu begutachtende Bild *g*

Wie bekomm ich die Pfeile ">" so schön geschwungen hin wie auf dem Bild?
Mit den Verzerrungsfiltern bin ich nicht weit gekommen...

Am liebsten würd ichs mitm Arbeitspfad machen und dann nur die Kontur mit den Pfeilen füllen... tjoa... aber keine Ahnung, wie ich die Pfeile dort reinlade 

(Gleiches gilt auch für die Sterne... und den sonstigen Strudel... weiß auch da nicht, wie ich das hinbekommen soll.)

thx4help in advance


----------



## Sovok (27. Dezember 2001)

was die pfeile betrifft:

-gerade linie aus pfeilen als textebene erstelln  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
-oben in der leiste auf "verkrümmten text erstellen
-wölben einstellen
-ein wenig an den schiebereglern rumspieln
-rechtskilck->frei transformieren

sö könnte man es am einfachsten nachbaun


----------



## Firehawk (28. Dezember 2001)

Wundabar 
Hat prima gefunzt... der Rest wird sich durch Probieren ergeben  (Oder jemand postet noch... ^^)

thx


----------



## Tim C. (28. Dezember 2001)

oder aber du machst es wirklich mit nem arbeitspfad, indem du vorher sonen pfeil > als pinselspitze definierst, und dann den arbeitspfad strokest <= keine ahnung wie das in der deutschen version heist, in der englischen heisst das "stroke subpath"


----------



## Firehawk (28. Dezember 2001)

Hrhr... jau... auf die Idee bin ich halt auch schon gekommen... muss mir nur noch einer erklären, wie man Pinselspitzen macht


----------



## pong (28. Dezember 2001)

hi, wie man pinselspitzen macht wurde schon gut nen paar mal erzaehlt.. einfach suchfunktion nutzen


----------



## Firehawk (31. Dezember 2001)

@pong
Habs auch alleine rausbekommen. Ätsch!   

Aber wenn ich die "Arbeitspfadkontur" mit dem Pfeil ausstatte (mit entsprechendem Malabstand natürlich) schauen alle Pfeile in eine Richtung  Gibts irgendwie 'ne Möglichkeit, dass die in Richtung des Arbeitspfades verlaufen?


----------

